# Building my own tow hook license plate mount.



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Wanted to clean up the front of my car, and get that pesky NY front plate off that nice shield grille. 
Didn't want to pay the $100+ for the real mount.
I ordered a tow hook off the net for around $30 and went to work.
I put it into the bumper and marked the line of the car with a welders chalk.








Clamped it up.








Got the saws all out and cut it about a 1/2" from the bumper line.








All done cutting.








Ground it down nice and smooth.








Done with the grind








Used a large drill to drill 2 holes in the hook.








Tapped the holes the correct size for the small bolts I had.








A bad photo of the tapped holes. 








Got some strips of aluminum flashing I had around and built a frame.








Attached frame to tow hook on car.








































Day 2, Painting:
Painted the exposed end of the towhook with black rust proof paint.








Painted frame with same paint.








Frame mounted.








Plate mounted v.2








From the top








I still need to order a delete for the front. I would be fine with keeping it gray but they only make the gray delete with chrome strips. So I may just suck it up and go with the all black grille & delete.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

VERY NICE!!! now get the all black goodness!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

great job!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Great job. Looks good.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Building my own tow hook license plate mount. (abadidol)*

That's some nice handy work if you have all the tools, but why didn't you consider one of these for $50? It's all prefabricated and aluminum will not corrode.








http://www.theskidplate.com
It's cheaper here:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...25271




_Modified by audibmi at 9:03 PM 9/13/2009_


----------



## mr wu (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Building my own tow hook license plate mount. (audibmi)*

I like both! Good mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

yup , the skidplate would of been an easier option


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I can only reply to that with a because I didn't know that existed for $50, only found ones for $100+ me=fail.
But in the end I'm glad i went with making it myself so i could position the plate not centered on the tow hook, since that is not aesthetically where the plate should be on the car, (nice and centered between the headlight and fog light) I still may move it a little further toward the passenger side.


_Modified by abadidol at 1:18 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (abadidol)*

WOnt that flap around when cruising at 65mpg and scratch up the bumper. I'd at least put some dynomat or some other soft backing on the plate. Personally, if i didn't live in SF with all the hills I'd just get the swift hideaway option. By far the best looking / most stealth option. Plus the tow hook idea seems like it's asking to be ripped / stolen. Anyway, nice handywork and nice end result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's unfortunate you didn't know about the skidplate, but good effort and DIY.
Here's mine mounted...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (drew138)*

Nahh, its pretty tight, doesnt move around at all. But I do plan on putting a black frame on it and something on the backside in case someone backs into it or something. But im very happy that I will be able to adjust the placement of it, it seems that skidplate isn't quite in the perfect place. I also looked into the swift hideaway one but i drive in the snow/mud a lot and have heard they rip off easy in the snow. 
Should I just deal with the chrome stripes and keep the gray and chrome or go all black?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Since the tow hook is skrewed directly to the frame of the car, doesn't any bumping into it pretty much bypassing the shock absorption of the bumpers and sending the force directly into the frame, possibly damaging it?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

That's an excellent point... damn, lets hope that doesn't happen...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_WOnt that flap around when cruising at 65mpg and scratch up the bumper. I'd at least put some dynomat or some other soft backing on the plate. Personally, if i didn't live in SF with all the hills I'd just get the swift hideaway option. By far the best looking / most stealth option. Plus the tow hook idea seems like it's asking to be ripped / stolen. Anyway, nice handywork and nice end result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That's why one should only keep it on to fix tickets for failing to have a front plate. I'm considering getting one since I been tagged three times in the TT. Funny, I had no issues with no front plate on the A3 for three and half years.
On that note, does anyone know if the skidplate thing will fit my TT s-line bumper?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
On that note, does anyone know if the skidplate thing will fit my TT s-line bumper?

Got my skidplate on order. Waiting to get it in. They make an A4 and A3 version but not sure if one of them will fit the TT. You can give mine a whirl to check for fitment. I only plan to put it on for fix-it purposes and take it off generally.


----------



## jziggy420 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

You should check out the "No Holes" license plate bracket that Go Mini Go offers for your car. It looks good and easy to take on and off. Check it out at http://www.gominigo.com. 







Zignasty


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

wow, if i had all that equipment...
i use the magnet idea someone came up with a while ago and posted on here.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Personally I don't get this mod. Either run no plate and get fix it tickets or just run a plate in the factory spot. I think it looks worse and draws even more attention to the plate when you bolt it off to the side. It sticks out way worse. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

Unfortunately, it's easy to understand this mod after you walk out of a restaurant on Sacramento Street and find your meter still loaded but a ticket on the windshield


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Unfortunately, it's easy to understand this mod after you walk out of a restaurant on Sacramento Street and find your meter still loaded but a ticket on the windshield









Embarcadero, after eating at Taylors in the Clock Tower building. Stupid fix-it ticket with 40 mins left on the damn meter!!!


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (grubble)*

Nice job, I have the skidplate as well but I think you did an excellent job on this project... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

So this is only installed when you park the car? If not why not just leave the plate in the factory spot? I have gotten my fair share of plate tickets while parked, I just find it easier to pop the plate on sign it off and pay the $20 than to pop a plate on evry time I park the car. But then I am made of $$$


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

No, I don't want to get pulled over.
I'll take it off when out of state or at shows, if it ever makes it past the daily driver (20k mi since feb 2nd.) Or move to a cooler state and throw the mount trash.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (abadidol)*

so why not just keep the plate in the factory spot? I don't get it I guess.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_so why not just keep the plate in the factory spot? I don't get it I guess.

Sean, factory spot = boring! Why not be a little OFFset from the front center?








For the most part, I'd just leave the skidplate off but in the times I do end up with a fix it ticket, it's 2 minutes to throw it on the towhook mount, get it signed off by the local fuzz, and another 2 minutes to take it off. 
I forget if you have your front plate on or not...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (grubble)*

^You explained in words what I was thinking.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

But asymmetry makes the car look abnormal. That is why cars nowdays all have the passenger side where back in the older days, it didn't exist.
Its like looking at a person with an asymetrical mustache. If you are into that type of thing, then I guess you would love the side plates.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_But asymmetry makes the car look abnormal. That is why cars nowdays all have the passenger side where back in the older days, it didn't exist. 

I'm not going to be a grammar policeman but I'm having a hard time trying to decipher what it is you're stating in the last sentence.
I guess it's either the front plate filler gets swapped for the plate delete, sign off on the fix-it ticket and then swap back OR screw the skidplate into the tow hook and unscrew it out. Either way, I don't have a front plate filler option on my S3 grill anyway so the skidplate ends up being the cleanest and easiest option for me.
My initial comment of being offset from the center was a little sarcastic and wasn't really the reason for buying the skidplate->tow hook mod/product.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
I'm not going to be a grammar policeman but I'm having a hard time trying to decipher what it is you're stating in the last sentence.
I guess it's either the front plate filler gets swapped for the plate delete, sign off on the fix-it ticket and then swap back OR screw the skidplate into the tow hook and unscrew it out. Either way, I don't have a front plate filler option on my S3 grill anyway so the skidplate ends up being the cleanest and easiest option for me.
My initial comment of being offset from the center was a little sarcastic and wasn't really the reason for buying the skidplate->tow hook mod/product.
The reason there isn't any grandma policeman is cuz with their shooting and driving skills, they would put more civilians in danger than protect.







Anyway, old cars didn't have passenger side mirrors, which was assumed it wasn't needed, so it was not standard equipment. It got placed as standard equipment in part due to making the car look symmetrical. That is also the reason you don't see hood scoops only on one side, even though when on those cars with hood scoop, they are rarely in the optimal position, given the non-centered engine placement of transverse layouts.
License places usually look out of place in then center on cars with mega snouts like the Audi given that it cuts the snout in half. Relocating the plate away from the mono nostril solves one problem but creates another.


----------



## jziggy420 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jziggy420)*

The GMG Motorsports 'NO HOLES' license plate bracket is awesome! Easy to mount, great quality, and reasonably priced. Need one.... go to http://www.gominigo.com plus use promo code JEZ and receive a free offset bracket.
Cheers!








Zig


----------

